# Greece in March?



## wiseleyb (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone been sailing in the Greek Islands in March? It seems like the weather would be OK but the wind might be a bit light. I'm looking to do a charter there for the month of March (other options are New Zealand or the Caribbean)


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

You should definitely opt for the Caribbean. There is no attraction to sailing in Greek waters in March. I daresay it is even worse than October charters. Why not try in June instead?


----------

